# Strange Behavior from Cory Catfish



## mritter (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a male betta and three corydora catfish. Recently I noticed that one of the cory's fins are not developing like the other two and his whiskers (not sure if this is the correct term) are deteriorating as well as he is basically freaking out. Periodically he is streaking around the tank like a pin pall and when he settles down he's on his side or back at the bottom. He eventually settles back upright and his breathing seems laboured. I checked the water and the nitrate and nitrite levels as well as the ammonia are not a factor, so I am at a lost to what the problem is and what to do to help him.

Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I had the same problem!!!! I have no idea why its happening, I just thought I was cursed with the corys, do you have gravel or sand? 

I used gravel and I thought maybe they were damaging theirs barbels(whiskers) on the rocks. I didn't noticed under developed fins. But yeah, then one day its eyes would look funny and it would swim up towards the light and go crazy at the surface of the water and then float back down to the bottom and do it all over again. Then the next day I would find them dead. I only have one cory left, and I imagine his days are numbered. 

I'm really sorry but I don't have any advice to offer, but I really wish I knew whats going on. It seems fishy. :dunno: 

Ew that was lame.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

You really must provide more info. Please see sticky at top of Freshwater emergencies and Diseases. Many members will not participate in the speculation of possible causes for illness or disease without the info.


----------



## mritter (Apr 30, 2008)

*Strange behavior with Cory*

This is all the information I have to give in regards to his behavior, the other two are fine as well as the Betta. The tank is 10 galleon, I have Java moss and three silk plants and gravel on the bottom, a carbon filtration system and a heater. I have gone through my books on fish disease and searched the net and all they talk about are the same diseases as what is posted on this website and none of the symptons match this fellows behavior. 

I have done a 25% water change on Sunday and another one yesterday. 

When he tries to swim to the surface, he seems fine, but on the way down he ends up on his side and I have to use the fish net to nudge him back onto his stomach.

Having said all that, I really don't know what more I can tell you.

Does anyone have an inclination of what's going on with him and what I can do to help him, short of euphanizing him?

Monica


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

Wish I could offer some help - I lost five cories the same way. The odd thing was that my baby cories lived and are still doing fine...it seemed to only affect the adults. I've been told that cories are susceptible to lots of things, but that didn't really satisfy my curiosity. The one thing I did try was salt, and that just finished one of them off rather than improved it. At the time I was just at a loss as to what to do. It's probably best to get him out of the tank so that he cannot contaminate the other cories. But that's all I can offer. I might go research it some more if time permits.


----------



## mritter (Apr 30, 2008)

*Strange Behaviour from Cory Catifsh*

Thank you for your help. I have tried to find information on this type of behaviour and have had no luck. I think I could end up spending hours and hours searching the net. 

I have removed the Betta from the tank as I am suspecting he has picked on this one cory since he is the smaller of the three, possibly even having injured him which could explain his behaviour, but again, this is all guess work on my part.

Monica


----------



## qpc68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cory's are very sensitive to water changes. And I have not heard of a single cory that likes a lot of salt. I have some cory's in my tank along with a molly. I use about 1/5 of the recommended dosage of salt to A) appease the molly and B) not kill the cory's. So far so good.

I would first suggest to isolate the cory in another tank. This will prevent any disease from spreading to the other fish. If the betta or one of the other cory's was beating up on this guy, if you isolate him he could heal up. 

I had a similar problem with a swordtail (would shoot all around the tank, go up to the top, and then just sink down to the bottom on his side). He also stopped eating. I isolated him, tried to treat him, but in the end he didn't make it.


----------



## mritter (Apr 30, 2008)

*Strange Behaviour from Cory Catfish*

Thank you for your advise. I have read that they don't like the salt either and so I have been very careful to only put a small amount in once a month. 

I am happy to say that he is on the mend, no longer sitting at the bottom of the tank. He is swimming around and has begun to eat again. Now I realize that he may still pass away, but it does look promising.

After posting the first message, it was that time of the week to check the water and make sure that the nitrite and ammonia levels were still good, but suprise surprise, they were elevated, so with the water changes that I've done, the levels have dropped and I think that is what was part of the problem. 

I am now testing the water every second day to avoid this from happening again. I just hope that if this fellow is on the mend, that his fins regrow.

Monica


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Monica, That is why Others request the information asked for in sticky at Freshwater Emergencies and Diseases before posting. In that way they are able to eliminate, or information may indicate , a possible source of problem or problems . Without as much info as you can provide, It becomes pure speculation on the possible causes of problem. I am glad your fish is on the mend. WEEKLY water changes with a dechlorinator that removes chlorine, chloramines, and ammonia is a MUST for longterm health of our fish.


----------

